# Diamond is reportedly awarded the Ace Excellence Award for Customer Service at ARDA World 2018



## WBP (May 10, 2018)

Diamond Resorts has allegedly won the Ace Excellence Award for Customer Service at the American Resort Development Association (ARDA) 2018 Annual Convention, ARDA World 2018. This is alleged to be the highest industry honor that a timeshare company can have bestowed upon them for exemplary customer service.

http://www.arda.org/arda/home.aspx

http://www.arda.org/meetings-awards/upcomingevents/annualconvention/overview.aspx

http://www.arda.org/meetings-awards/awards/overview.aspx

If you are a Diamond Resorts owner or enthusiast, you may be interested in having a (careful) look at the attached.


----------



## Iggyearl (May 10, 2018)

I wish I could say something cute - or funny.  Based on articles in "insidetimeshare.com," all the complaint sites, as well as Tug posters - this is something unreal.  They have settled with the Arizona AG for $800,000.  They have a current lawsuit about selling points as an investment. And they have serious complaints about sales abuse of customers......  I just wonder who lost to them.


----------



## youppi (May 10, 2018)

Iggyearl said:


> I wish I could say something cute - or funny.  Based on articles in "insidetimeshare.com," all the complaint sites, as well as Tug posters - this is something unreal.  They have settled with the Arizona AG for $800,000.  They have a current lawsuit about selling points as an investment. And they have serious complaints about sales abuse of customers......  I just wonder who lost to them.


Customer Service and Sales Department are two different things. They can be the best in one and the worst in the other. So, yes it can be real.


----------



## geist1223 (May 11, 2018)

Also remember no matter what they say ARDA is controlled by the Developers and Corporations for the benefit of the Developers and Corporations.


----------



## WBP (May 11, 2018)

youppi said:


> Customer Service and Sales Department are two different things. They can be the best in one and the worst in the other. So, yes it can be real.



I'd not be surprised to learn that Diamond is living in the 1960's, and (1) perceives someone who made a purchase from them, who they have an obligation to provide service to, as a customer, BUT, that they do not perceive the "CUSTOMER" attending a sales presentation, and considering the idea of becoming a Diamond owner, a "CUSTOMER (isn't someone you ask to purchase something from you, a customer?)" An Organization that segregates its customers to two silos, those in the "customer service" domain, and those in the "sales domain," as customer and non-customer, and that does not appreciate a potential owner (e.g. sales prospect) as a "customer," is, in my opinion, beyond all hope. When, in fact, Diamond should be looking at every person they have contact with - - both internal and external - - as customers.

Personally, I think ARDA's recognition of Diamond with a customer service award, is a slap in the face to the consumer; is ARDA professing that Diamond subscribes to ARDA's Code of Ethics? I CAN NOT BELIEVE that I just mentioned Diamond, ARDA, and Code of Ethics in the same sentence.

After the countless reports of customers being abused by Diamond personnel, while attending sales presentations, I shudder to think that ARDA considers the "experience that customers endure during sales presentations, and updates," as anything short of a "customer encounter."

Finally, I wonder if ARDA considers the experience that Gadd and Noreen Liebmann encountered with Diamond, and Diamond personnel, as "customer service?" See below:

*Gad and Noreen Liebmann, Army Veterans*

*April 20, 2018*

*We are one of 29 Diamond Platinum Member Families Up-sold alleging we were defrauded.*

*A Diamond Daytona sales agent’s response* *to Gad and Noreen:*

*While picketing yesterday one of the salesman came down to talk to us. He brought some water and wanted to “thank us” for picketing. He claimed that our presence increased their sales. He also told us that we could have more effect by working as greeters at Walmart and using the money earned to help pay our dues.*


----------



## TUGBrian (May 11, 2018)

further reinforcing how utterly ridiculous ARDA is when it comes to the average Timeshare owner.

although heck, if DRI wrote me a check for whatever they pay ARDA every year to be members, id give them an award too =D


----------

